# Tatula SV vs Tatula Type R



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Can anyone give me some info on the differences between these? The price point is identical and features look the same. Type R is only offered in one gear ratio is all I can tell. Thanks for the help!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The type R is offered in 8.1:1, 7.31or 6.31. I have a type R and it’s nice. I don’t have an SV to compare it. I still prefer my pflueger supreme XT but the Diawa is a nice real. The Diawa only had 13lbs of drag pressure the pflueger has 20lbs of drag which is impressive and useful if fishing heavy line in heavy cover for some fatties.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

The SV is is a bit smaller, holds less line. The sv spool and the way it casts is also something different. A bit harder to backlash, and great for lighter baits. I like my type r and sv. I use sv on jerkbait rod and a medium rod with light t-rigs. I use my type r on my flipping and frog set ups.


----------

